# Bought 10 ml peppermint oil. What dosage should I take?



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Everyone seem to get pills but the local farmacy only had it as liquid...What dose to people usually take?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you buy an oil for aromatherapy/essential oil to be added to other things, or is there a dose for ingesting on the bottle. I would tend to follow dosing on the bottle as it may be a different strength than other preparations, and you can over do it (like you can overdo anything).I often use Altoids as the original ones have real peppermint oil in them and they are designed for ingestion (rather than any other use).http://www.enotalone.com/article/9371.html has some dosing information that may help if the bottle doesn't have anything listed. Mentions a couple of different types of preparations, so make sure you know which kind it is.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Did you buy an oil for aromatherapy/essential oil to be added to other things, or is there a dose for ingesting on the bottle. I would tend to follow dosing on the bottle as it may be a different strength than other preparations, and you can over do it (like you can overdo anything).I often use Altoids as the original ones have real peppermint oil in them and they are designed for ingestion (rather than any other use).http://www.enotalone.com/article/9371.html has some dosing information that may help if the bottle doesn't have anything listed. Mentions a couple of different types of preparations, so make sure you know which kind it is.


Thank you.No dosing is said on the bottle.According to that page I should take 0.2-0.4 ml.And according to http://www.menyse.com/4.16170/varufakta/pepparmyntsolja (Swedish) that should equal 4-8 drops or so.So I will start with 4 drops and see what happens


----------

